# Official 2006 Draft Resource Page (Mocks & Declaration List)



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I know we have a prospects page, but this is a good thread for those interested to learn more about the all important 2006 draft. (Sticky please) Feel free to discuss the ever-changing content of the sites.

Warning for anyone new to mock drafts. These are not gospel but to give you an idea of how things might go down. If someone gets taken earlier than listed below, it does not necessarily make the pick a reach. See Charlie V: pegged in the middle of the 1st round by most mocks, was picked 7th and proved his worth, and that the mocks were worth little regarding his projected slot.

nbadraft.net 

draftexpress.com 

ESPN's Chad Ford 

Pro Basketball News 

hoopshype.com 

insidehoops.com 

about.com 

Pro Basketball News (Mock Draft of an NBA scout) 

Collegehoops.net 

_______________________________

Pending Draft Pick Transactions


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

booo Chad Ford.

Wicked job. Now everyone can read about these guys.

I hadn't checked the about.com 2006 mock yet, kinda forgot about it actually.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

How stupid is the about.com list?

It has the Raptors taking a 6-11 power forward from Italy. Uh, the ONLY position the Raptors are rock-solid in IS power forward.

And the Rockets are taking a small forward, right? Um, no. McGrady's actually been playing a lot of SF, and this team is desperately seeking a PG. There's no way the Rockets will draft in the top 5 (unless T-Mac goes down), but if they did, they'd grab Rondo or Gibson.

And my last rip of that awful list - WHICH I WILL NOT GO BACK TO - is that CJ Giles of Kansas is a top 10 pick. He's not even a lottery pick this year. The kid has potential, yes, but there's no way he's ready for the NBA. And since Kansas will miss the NCAA tourney, you know he's going to stay in school with Brandon Rush and the rest of them.

That's an awful, awful list.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

^ I think the mock drafts are concentrating on ranking the players accordingly first. Changing the entire order to suit team needs doesn't usually take place till closer to draft time.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*



85 lakers said:


> How stupid is the about.com list?
> 
> It has the Raptors taking a 6-11 power forward from Italy. Uh, the ONLY position the Raptors are rock-solid in IS power forward.
> 
> ...


I won't argue with a point on rankings. However, the point is right on about the "who", these mocks are not taking team need into account. But really, if people go best player available, position means little.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

Can anybody give me some extra information on 
- Guillermo Diaz 
- Ronnie Brewer
- Bradon Rush
- Rodney Carney


I think any of those would be great picks for the Raptors, wing players who are explosive scorers


----------



## Mr.McGrady (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*



superdude211 said:


> Can anybody give me some extra information on
> - Guillermo Diaz
> - Ronnie Brewer
> - Bradon Rush
> ...


*Guillermo Diaz*
*Compared To:* Bobby Jackson
Strengths ->
A converted volleyball player with phenomenal athleticism … Incredible leaping ability. Owns (roughly) a 45 inch vertical … Aggressive scorer's mentality … Very competitive player … Great outside shooter with tremendous range, a little streaky, but when he’s on watch out! … Has excellent form on his shot and is clever at creating shots for himself … Has good body strength … Great body control … Very fast running the floor and can push the ball very well … Smart player , tough mentally, doesn’t get rattled easily … Uses pump fakes well to create shots … Understands how to use screens … 

Weaknesses ->
A tweener … Lacks great point guard skills … Can handle and pass ok, but doesn’t understand how to run a team or direct an offense … Probably a small 2 on the next level, with the ability to fill in at the PG position … Still tends to be very out of control … Must work on protecting the basketball and passing … Still learning English which as a point guard is more of a concern for teams … Can get caught up trying to shoot outside when taking strong to the basket would be the better option …

*Ronnie Brewer*
*Compared To:* Marquis Daniels

Strengths ->
2 guard with great versatility ... Very intriguing because of his ability to run the show from the point guard position ... Has good leadership abilities ... Creates well off the dribble with a quick first step ... Elevates his teammates play with his passing ability ... Excellent vision, creating easy baskets for open teammates ... Thoroughbred type of athlete, very strong frame, think legs, extremely fast in the open floor ... Long arms and quick hands make him a defensive nightmare ... Great rebounder at the guard position ... Aggressive defender ... Anticipates passes well and forces a ton of steals with his on ball pressure ... Has range out to college three with good accuracy ... Has a great feel for the game which comes from being around basketball his whole life ...

Weaknesses ->
A childhood water slide accident left him with a small bone protruding from his triceps area which has created an abnormal shooting form ... Not a great spot up shooter, makes most of his shots moving towards the basket, a rhythm shooter ... Much quicker than he is athletic, wont wow you with monster dunks, but not a bad leaper ... Mostly effective with the ball in his hands, so some feel he must dominate the ball to be effective ...

*Brandon Rush*
*Compared To:* Ricky Davis

Strenghts ->
a high offensive talented swingman... very gifted on the offensive end of things... large wingspan, good size... high basketball IQ and instincts.... freakish athletic ability with big league hops to go with it... could be a major contributer right away with proper coaching

Weaknesses ->
improving his spot-up shooting is a must because he won't be able to drive as easy in the NBA as apposed to the college level... ballhandling is a con of his game, not protective enough when handling the rock... a bit too unselfish at times which can lead to bad passes

*Rodney Carney*
*Compared To:* Richard Jefferson

Strengths ->
Highlight reel waiting to happen ... One of the most athletic players in all of college basketball … Jump shot has improved ... Big upside… Long and lean … Very versatile… Great elevation on jumper which is nearly impossible to block… Confident… Good poise … Pesky defender … Blankets defenders with his long arms and quick feet… Anticipates well and plays the passing lanes for steals ... Really gets up and grabs rebounds … Excellent speed and quickness … 

Weaknesses -> 
Needs to add strength, put time in the weight room and bulk up some ... Can be prone to taking bad shots at times … Forces shots … Must become better at handling the ball and creating offense for himself ... Settles with the outside shot instead of trying to get something easier … Lacks great vision and passing ability ... Needs to shoot with more consistency… Can be too reliant on his athleticism ... Needs to get a little tougher on the court ... Too right hand dependent, needs to become better at handling with his left hand ...


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

Brandon Rush and Rodney Carney sounds like solid win prospects, if we can get a solid big man thorugh free agency, id take one of these two


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

wholy sweet jesus, did you guys know we have 3 2nd rounders!?!?!?!?!

I dont know if that is crazy, stupid, or just pointless.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*



Dee-Zy said:


> wholy sweet jesus, did you guys know we have 3 2nd rounders!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I dont know if that is crazy, stupid, or just pointless.


i expect 1 or 2 to be gone by the trade deadline to sweeten the pot on any deals that may go down.

:banana:


----------



## club101 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

Rudy gay sucks


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*



Dee-Zy said:


> wholy sweet jesus, did you guys know we have 3 2nd rounders!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I dont know if that is crazy, stupid, or just pointless.


No. 2. Ours and Miami's this year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

How come I'm still seeing Splitter on some mocks?

Some have said he will drop out because of major buy-out issues.

Does anything indicate he will stay?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*



speedythief said:


> How come I'm still seeing Splitter on some mocks?
> 
> Some have said he will drop out because of major buy-out issues.
> 
> Does anything indicate he will stay?



He is way down on .net. I think he does have some serious issues there.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/2005/draft/players/16.html

He is signed though 2007. If he was not going to be able to get a buyout projected 7-13, how the hell is he going to get out of it this year projected later?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*



speedythief said:


> How come I'm still seeing Splitter on some mocks?
> 
> Some have said he will drop out because of major buy-out issues.
> 
> Does anything indicate he will stay?


It's been mentioned on draftexpress and I brought it up a while ago in a different thread, but here's the skinny as far as I understand:

-he is signed through 2007, meaning he'll be free to leave no buyout next Summer.

Which means that if Tau wants to get anything out of developing this guy, then they would be wise to let him go this year for 1 or 1.5 million. NBA teams can contribute $500,000 to a buyout. If Splitter is drafted top 10, it will mean a nice contract starting at about 2-2.5 million per year (4-7 pick range), with raises every year. This would allow him to easily cover the 500,000 to 1 million portion of the buyout remaining.

I don't really see what possible buyout issues there could be unless Tau management just wants to be dicks. Even if they are dicks, it would be stupid to say no to 1.5 million just to keep a backup for a year and then lose him for nothing the following year. It may not sound like a lot by NBA standards, but Spanish league ain't exactly high-rollin like the NBA.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

^^^ I suppose it comes down to whether or not Tau values money over his contribution for a year. The team is pretty wealthy so I don't know that "something" is better than nothing. They may prefer to keep him for the year. It's like saying Frank Lampard is in the final year of a deal at Chelsea and has professed his desire to leave the following year for elsewhere. Chelsea has the money to enjoy the final year and not worry about the cash.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*



85 lakers said:


> And the Rockets are taking a small forward, right? Um, no. McGrady's actually been playing a lot of SF, and this team is desperately seeking a PG. There's no way the Rockets will draft in the top 5 (unless T-Mac goes down), but if they did, they'd grab Rondo or Gibson.


Well, McGrady used to be a shooting guard. With David Wesley getting old, I don't think it's a dubious move.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*



blowuptheraptors said:


> ^^^ I suppose it comes down to whether or not Tau values money over his contribution for a year. The team is pretty wealthy so I don't know that "something" is better than nothing. They may prefer to keep him for the year. It's like saying Frank Lampard is in the final year of a deal at Chelsea and has professed his desire to leave the following year for elsewhere. Chelsea has the money to enjoy the final year and not worry about the cash.


As far as I know about Tau, the ownership is not even in the same stratosphere as Abrahamovich. Plus, with Scola and the high priced Drobnjak(?) on the team make Splitter's contribution less than huge.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*



Team Mao said:


> As far as I know about Tau, the ownership is not even in the same stratosphere as Abrahamovich. Plus, with Scola and the high priced Drobnjak(?) on the team make Splitter's contribution less than huge.



No one is in his sphere. My point is that sometimes, the fee is worth less to the owner than the player's final year of contribution.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

Some talk on hoopshype.com about aldridge staying in school another year. I can't imagine when he is a top 5 lock.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

Something to keep in mind depending on where all the ping pong balls drop and where teams finish:

Chicago of course has its own pick and the Knicks' which could very well be top 3.

The Hornets also own theirs and Milwaukee's.

NYK have DEN and SAN so they will be pretty low.

As of March 13 CHI is lined up for 1 and 11

NO for 13 and 16.

Should BC not like a player, or the balls drop right, he could move down for the extra pick.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

Ooooo... I love mocks. SW has a crazy first weekend to the sweet 16 and slips 2 spots to 17 on the .net.

Stiffs compared to Kandi, by many get boosted into the lottery. You know what, I'm 100% fine with this, as long as my excutive is not the one that falls for this bull****.

The potential and hype of the "potential" will work into someone's favour, and someone is going to get a gem.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2006 Mock Draft Resource Page*

http://www.collegehoopsnet.com/Draft/mockdraft.htm


to add to the list...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Notable declarations/withdrawls...

*In the draft as of now...*

Richard Roby, G, Colorado
Andrea Bargnani, F, Italy
Rudy Fernandez, G, Spain
Nemanja Aleksandrov, F, Russia
Kosta Perovic, C, Serbia & Montenegro

*Out of the draft as of now...*

Brandon Rush, GF, Kansas
PJ Tucker, GF, Texas
Daniel Gibson, G, Texas
Josh McRoberts, FC, Duke

*Unlikely as of now...*

Tiago Splitter, FC, Brazil
Al Horford, F, Florida
Joakim Noah, FC, Florida
Corey Brewer, F, Florida
Jordan Farmar, G, UCLA
Tyler Hansborough, F, UNC
Josh Boone, FC, UNC
Kyle Lowry, G, Villanova


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Notable declarations/withdrawls...
> 
> *In the draft as of now...*
> 
> ...



Diaz (Miami) is declaring.

Hansborough is staying after Williams told him his contacts said he'd go in the lotto.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Marcus Slaughter will enter the draft.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

On the positive side for this draft: Tyrus Thomas and Joakim Noah having very good tourneys pushes down the longer known prospects.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Big Baby staying at LSU.

http://www.draftexpress.com/headlines.php#1825

Rondo holding a presser to declare. But no agent.

http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/sports/basketball/14257377.htm


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Aldridge supposedly fishing for an agent.

Also, I'd expect all three Florida players to either stay together or delcare together.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Thomas and Noah are both considered consensus top-5 picks right now after strong showings in the NCAA tournament. We'll see if that high lasts.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Now it looks like PJ Tucker *will* declare. Pimp. (nbadraft.net)

Aaron Gray, too.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Brandon Rush and Marcus Williams both feeling out their draft stock. Williams will likely declare, Rush probably not.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Looks like Josh Boone will enter the draft. Too many PFs right now. He'll be lucky to go top-16, IMO.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Looks like Josh Boone will enter the draft. Too many PFs right now. He'll be lucky to go top-16, IMO.


Top 16 would be amazing for Boone, I think he'll go closer to 30th.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Aldridge is in.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So is Ty Thomas.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So is Adam Morrison. Portland is happy.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

*Tyrus Thomas Declares*

Tyrus Thomas has decided to end his college career, hire an agent and enter this year's NBA Draft.

LSU freshman forward Tyrus Thomas declared for the NBA draft Monday, while sophomore teammate and Southeastern Conference player of the year Glen Davis said he is coming back to the Tigers.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Tyrus Thomas Declares*

I think we can keep this stuff to the mock draft/declaration page.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Tyrus Thomas Declares*

Gay is in. Yi is considering entering, question marks about his age remain but he must be at least 19 to declare.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Marco Belinelli decided in the last days that he will declare him for the 2007 Draft.
He want play another season in Europe at high levels (like this one).


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

ESPN says Morrison is in.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Updated list of who's in and who's out and who's halfway in and out. (NB: the by-line says Chad Ford on the original article, so all of you who hate him can just skip this post :biggrin

IN THE DRAFT
(Players who officially have declared for the 2006 NBA draft)
* = player has not hired an agent to preserve college eligibility
LaMarcus Aldridge, PF, Texas
Will Blaylock, PG, Iowa State*
Josh Boone, PF/C, UConn*
Guillermo Diaz, G, Miami
Quincy Douby, SG, Rutgers*
Nick Fazekas, PF, Nevada*
Rudy Gay, SF, UConn
Brandon Heath, PG, San Diego State*
Thomas Gardner, SG, Missouri*
Alexander Johnson, PF, Florida State*
Trey Johnson, G, Jackson State*
Paul Millsap, PF, Louisiana Tech*
Richard Roby, SG, Colorado*
Rajon Rondo, PG, Kentucky
Mustafa Shakur, PG, Arizona*
Cedric Simmons, PF, NC State*
Marcus Slaughter, F, San Diego State
Curtis Stinson, PG/SG, Iowa State*
Tyrus Thomas, PF, LSU

ONE FOOT IN THE DOOR
(Players who are leaning toward declaring for the draft, but officially haven't announced their intentions)
Ronnie Brewer, PG/SG, Arkansas
Bobby Brown, PG, Cal-State Fullerton
Aaron Gray, C, Pittsburgh
Adam Morrison, SF, Gonzaga
Patrick O'Bryant, C, Bradley
Leon Powe, PF, Cal
P.J. Tucker, F, Texas
Darius Washington, PG, Memphis
Marcus Williams, PG, UConn
Shawne Williams, SF, Memphis

50-50
(Players who are still deciding about declaring for the draft)
Shannon Brown, SG, Michigan State
Mario Chalmers, PG, Kansas
Jordan Farmar, PG, UCLA
Jeff Green, SF, Georgetown
Malik Hairston, SG, Oregon
Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown
Joseph Jones, PF, Texas A&M
Kyle Lowry, PG, Villanova
Cartier Martin, SF, Kansas State
Josh McRoberts, F, Duke
Gabriel Pruitt, PG/SG, USC
Ronald Steele, PG, Alabama
Al Thornton, PF, Florida State
Alando Tucker, SG/SF, Wisconsin
Marcus Williams, F, Arizona
Julian Wright, F, Kansas

INTERNATIONAL MEN OF MYSTERY
(International players under 22 years old who have declared or who are likely to declare)
Andrea Bargnani, F, Italy
Goran Dragic, PG, Slovenia
Lior Eliyahu, F, Israel
Rudy Fernandez, SG, Spain
Marko Lekic, PF, Serbia
Damir Markota, SF, Croatia
Brad Newley, SG, Australia
Olexsiy Pecherov, F, Ukraine
Kosta Perovic, PF/C, Serbia
Mouhamed Saer Sene, C, Senegal
Tiago Splitter, F/C, Brazil
Ali Traore, PF, France

OUT (Players who have officially announced that they will return to college next year)
Corey Brewer, SG, Florida
Jermareo Davidson, PF/C, Alabama
Glen Davis, PF, LSU
Daniel Gibson, PG/SG, Texas
C. J. Giles, C, Kansas
Tyler Hansbrough, PF, North Carolina
Al Horford, PF, Florida
Joakim Noah, PF/C, Florida
Brandon Rush, SG/SF, Kansas
Jason Smith, PF/C, Colorado State

Couple of notes/questions. First, there seem to be a lot of guys not signing with agents to preserve eligability. Not quite sure why but I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with enjoying college life. Second, is there some rule that says international players have to be under 22 in order to declare for the draft? Or is that just the arbitrary cut-off for espn.com?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

narrator said:


> is there some rule that says international players have to be under 22 in order to declare for the draft? Or is that just the arbitrary cut-off for espn.com?


I think international players become automatically eligible for the draft at the age of 22. If you want to get drafted before then you file as an early entry.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah, okay. Thanks for that. :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think Splitter is in now.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I think Splitter is in now.


Game over!










Bring me the Spainard!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

chad ford is a retard


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Looks like Splitter is out, now.

And Daniel Gibson might declare.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> chad ford is a retard


Water is wet


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Looks like Splitter is out, now.
> 
> And Daniel Gibson might declare.


from what i saw of him from his days at texas he is a horrible decision maker.

aldridge made that team good with a little help from tucker.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Now it looks like Splitter is back in again, despite buy-out issues. He might drop.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Now it looks like Splitter is back in again, despite buy-out issues. He might drop.



Really? .net has his agent keeping him out until next year. Who to believe?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Really? .net has his agent keeping him out until next year. Who to believe?


He told DE that he would declare.

And who knows. It's like the age of those Chinese prospects. Take everything you hear with a shaker of salt.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

speedythief said:


> He told DE that he would declare.
> 
> And who knows. It's like the age of those Chinese prospects. Take everything you hear with a shaker of salt.


*grain of salt.

not shaker of salt.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yep.

Here it is for the rest of you.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1282

He says he would only stay in if essentially guaranteed a lottery pick. He also said that if Tau don't want him to go they can keep him to 2008.

Someone will need to really want him.

Oh, and McRoberts stays at Duke.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Where is Shelden projected?

.net	10
DE	8
Ford	8
PBN	7
Hoopshype	8
Insidehoops	7
About	7
College Hoops	13

Average	8.5

I just thought I would post where Shelden Williams is being projected as of APR 27.

If the Raps like him, AND he is projected in this range, is 5th that far of a stretch? Especially if you can't move down and / or another team has targeted him with 6, 7 or 8.

I mean forget that I like him and harp on him. If you target a guy, hope to move down but can't, you just take him right?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Most of those draft sites you listed suck. Projections beyond the top three or four mean very little and are usually wrong. Most mocks are still not taking teams needs into consideration and haven't adjusted since their post-tourney update.

After the workouts, if Sheldon is the best guy the Raps can take at fifth, than who cares where some pundit thought he'd go? Draft him if he's the BPA. And if he is then we truly will know what a weak draft it is.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

shookem said:


> Most of those draft sites you listed suck. Projections beyond the top three or four mean very little and are usually wrong.  Most mocks are still not taking teams needs into consideration and haven't adjusted since their post-tourney update.
> 
> After the workouts, if Sheldon is the best guy the Raps can take at fifth, than who cares where some pundit thought he'd go? Draft him if he's the BPA. And if he is then we truly will know what a weak draft it is.



Yeah. I'm with you. What I'm kind of getting at is that fans always go berserk around here when a guy is selected above his general mock status. I'm hoping since it is Colangelo, people would trust him. IE if BC took Villanueva, would the reaction from media and fans have been different to begin with because of who made the selection? I think so.

What I mean is that if a guy was pegged by the mocks and pundits for 12-15, but he's taken at 8 or 9, all of a sudden he should have traded down. Well who can say that was an option. Could they really move down a few spots and still get a guy they want?

It just drives me nuts with the assumptions based on these mocks. They are great tools for fun, but they certainly can be attributed for some of the animosity toward Hoffa and initially CV.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree 100% with the whole post but I'll repsond to the quoted portion.



blowuptheraptors said:


> It just drives me nuts with the assumptions based on these mocks. They are great tools for fun, but they certainly can be attributed for some of the animosity toward *Hoffa and initially CV.


I hate to say it, but within my group of friends most of those who put too much stock in mock drafts don't watch that much college ball. I'm just saying....

*My animosity for Hoffa steams entirely from his inability to play basketball.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

shookem said:


> I agree 100% with the whole post but I'll repsond to the quoted portion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the immediate venom felt by Rob Babcock. Booed in the draft room. Booed as Hoffa began play. Hoffa also not given a chance. He has not earned it, but he was damned before he did.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

my dream scenario

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5566904


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ As much as the Hawks need a point guard I think they'll be able to get one in free agency. I don't think they have to reach for MW. They will lose Al Harrington this summer and unless they think they can hold fort with Josh Smith and Zaza in the frontcourt, I would expect them to go after Aldridge, Thomas, or Bargnani as the longshot.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> my dream scenario
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5566904


Why take potential?



> The Sonics' top priority is re-signing Chris Wilcox. But even if Wilcox doesn't go somewhere else, this team needs someone who can defend in the paint, and Williams has been college basketball's version of Ben Wallace for the past four years.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> ^ As much as the Hawks need a point guard I think they'll be able to get one in free agency. I don't think they have to reach for MW. They will lose Al Harrington this summer and unless they think they can hold fort with Josh Smith and Zaza in the frontcourt, I would expect them to go after Aldridge, Thomas, or Bargnani as the longshot.


Are we forgetting Marvin Williams? I always pictured their frontcourt to be Josh/Marvin/Zaza for the future, unless they picture Josh to be playing the 2 instead of Childress and move Marvin over at the 3...

Then again this is the Hawks...bring on Tyrus Thomas!


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

Really and truly th eguy most likely we are to actualyl draft is Andrea Bargnani. BC loves the kid and he has got some sick talent. Most likely he'll still be left on the board as well. How he fits in I'm not sure but here's my best guess.

He's pretty skinny now but reportadly up to 240ish now and 7'-7'1. He certianly has the frame to get strogner and bulkier. His game revolves around perimter shooting and the ability to take his man off the dribble and score with his athletcism and can run the floor well. He also on the other hand has shown great skill in the post at times with good moves and a nice soft set of hands. Defensivley because of his lack of bulk at the time has had trouble rebounding but shows great instincts and is a great shotblocker who undestands how to push block to a teamate like Bill Russel was famous for. From what I see though is that his range on his jumper is not like Dirk's nor is it a pure of a shot. He dose get great rotation but not enough arc. From what I can tell BC must see all of this and see not Dirk Nowitzki but Pay Gasol and be the center to the core and finish the core off completely. Perhaps Andrea can bulk up like Pau did in a few years and get up to 260 like Pau is and a strong post player. Imagine the offensive potenial of a froncourt of Andrea, Bosh and Villanueva. How would you guard that? All three are great perimter players who can run the floor. Everybody could stay away from the basket and make their man respect their jumpers opening the lanes for all three bigs to take their man off the dribble. Defensively that would be a solid line-up if Andrea can in fact bulk up like Pau did and gouble up rebounds from all over the court and the intimidation actor of having three solid shotblockers in the paint. The whole thing revolves around Andrea bulking up but the risk/reward factor is outstanding.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Why take potential?


Because everyone on here (and in the media and in war rooms) is in love with potential, rather than results.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Draft for need, get Araujo.
Draft for talent, get Villanueva.

I think that has something to do with it. Not that always taking the BPA is a solution to anything.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

cv3bandwagon said:


> Really and truly th eguy most likely we are to actualyl draft is Andrea Bargnani. BC loves the kid and he has got some sick talent. Most likely he'll still be left on the board as well. How he fits in I'm not sure but here's my best guess.
> 
> He's pretty skinny now but reportadly up to 240ish now and 7'-7'1. He certianly has the frame to get strogner and bulkier. His game revolves around perimter shooting and the ability to take his man off the dribble and score with his athletcism and can run the floor well. He also on the other hand has shown great skill in the post at times with good moves and a nice soft set of hands. Defensivley because of his lack of bulk at the time has had trouble rebounding but shows great instincts and is a great shotblocker who undestands how to push block to a teamate like Bill Russel was famous for. From what I see though is that his range on his jumper is not like Dirk's nor is it a pure of a shot. He dose get great rotation but not enough arc. From what I can tell BC must see all of this and see not Dirk Nowitzki but Pay Gasol and be the center to the core and finish the core off completely. Perhaps Andrea can bulk up like Pau did in a few years and get up to 260 like Pau is and a strong post player. Imagine the offensive potenial of a froncourt of Andrea, Bosh and Villanueva. How would you guard that? All three are great perimter players who can run the floor. Everybody could stay away from the basket and make their man respect their jumpers opening the lanes for all three bigs to take their man off the dribble. Defensively that would be a solid line-up if Andrea can in fact bulk up like Pau did and gouble up rebounds from all over the court and the intimidation actor of having three solid shotblockers in the paint. The whole thing revolves around Andrea bulking up but the risk/reward factor is outstanding.


From the few clips I have viewed Bargnani has a way better shot than Gasol, he shoots it in rythm and with FIBA 3 point range. I would love to think this guy could play the 5 spot, but I am not sure that this is the case. That being said, I would be very happy with him along side Bosh and Charlie. We would almost always have a missmatch for the post and great shooters on the outside to dish to from the double team. Other than Shaq and Yao I don't feel that there is any center that those guys wouls not be able to hold thier own against on the defensive side of things, also causeing that big man to try and contain one of Bosh Charlie or Bargnani off of the dribble.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

narrator said:


> Because everyone on here (and in the media and in war rooms) is in love with potential, rather than results.


Rhetorical.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

PJ Tucker is in now. Lovely.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

speedythief said:


> PJ Tucker is in now. Lovely.


do you like him as a potential Raptor? we have Joey Graham


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I like him as a potential Raptor. I think having him and Graham come off the bench together to play the 2/3 would be nightmarish for opposing wing players.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I like him as a potential Raptor. I think having him and Graham come off the bench together to play the 2/3 would be nightmarish for opposing wing players.


Joey needs to work on his handle, and from what I have seen of Tucker he is not a great ball handler as well....this could cause some trouble for a young point guard, no one to help take pressure off. I wish Mo had a better handle as well!


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

I think with our secound round pick we have to take a good hard look at Thabo Sefolosha. He can be that lock down defender that the team despaatly needs while still not being a offensive liability.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Denham looked nice at the camp today with some really nice plays. Shot well, made a nice standing behind the back pass for a lay-up.

Farmar looked good too.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for the work you put into this thread, butr.


----------

